# New to Forum



## net net (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum but have lived in Central Portugal for 5 years. If I can be of any help to anyone give me a shout.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi net net welcome to the forum.


----------



## minasparadise (Dec 5, 2008)

*i need help*



net net said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have lived in Central Portugal for 5 years. If I can be of any help to anyone give me a shout.


OMG! someone who is actually volunteering to help, thank you. Well instead of me spewing all over again can you check out my post under gathering information and then at your convenience if you could please help I would sooooo appreciate it
thanks y boa noite
Mina


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

*Central Portugal*



net net said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have lived in Central Portugal for 5 years. If I can be of any help to anyone give me a shout.


Hi 
Good to hear from someone in Central Portugal. I'm, new myself and have just purchased a holiday property outside Coimbra. Whereabouts in Central Portugal are you based?
I've got lots of great tips from the forum but could always used some regional specific info. Am back in the UK now but hope to return in Feb to do some minor building work, roof repairs,metal work etc. Would love to get some recommendations on workmen (who can speak a fair bit if english) my portuguese is still very basic.

Mirsan


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi I'm not far from Coimbra V.N. de Poiares and have had some great work done by local builders, and some bad work too, i'd be willing to pass on the good ones to you and if you want to see their work you can come and look when you are back in the warm.
Have a good Christmas
Paul


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you Paul
Your offer much appreciated. How can I get in touch with you next year?
Mirsan


----------



## net net (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Miriam,

We are about 20 mins drive from Coimbra. Just been to the UK myself to visit the grandchildren. Lots of good ( and bad ) builders in our area and will gladly recommend themto you when you are over.


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thanks*



net net said:


> Hi Miriam,
> 
> We are about 20 mins drive from Coimbra. Just been to the UK myself to visit the grandchildren. Lots of good ( and bad ) builders in our area and will gladly recommend themto you when you are over.


Thank you for the feedback. I will Get in touch before I travel. I will not have much time when I come over so will try to get as much done as possible. How can I get in touch with you outside of the forum?


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

@ Omo,

Hello and welcome to the forum, we are Americans living in the Lisbon area of Portugal.


----------



## net net (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Omostra I know you from another forumrun by Simon and Mamacats I have seen you on the LMH forum.
Miriam, I am not sure how I can give you my details for contact,obviously I don't want to put the details here on an open forum.


----------



## Miriam (Jul 14, 2008)

net net said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Omostra I know you from another forumrun by Simon and Mamacats I have seen you on the LMH forum.
> Miriam, I am not sure how I can give you my details for contact,obviously I don't want to put the details here on an open forum.


Hi thanks much for the offer. I thought that there was a facility for a private message via the forum. Can anyone tell me how it works.

Thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Left click the username, Miriam.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

our number in Portugal is 239428530.
You need to be able to put up with singing if you use this builder haha he sings all day long
Ann & Paul


----------

